

Syrian "Cyber Army" hijacks Anonymous+ website [maybe nsfw] - azth
http://www.anonplus.org/
This is a screenshot: http://imgur.com/7LZmQ
======
randomanonymous
Put a warning up at least!!!

I was just about to eat lunch! Not no more...,

~~~
azth
Done. Sorry about that.

